

AT&T keen on Google/Verizon net hostility proposal - CoryOndrejka
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2010/08/att-keen-on-verizongoogle-net-neutrality-proposal.ars

======
noelchurchill
Google, Verizon, and AT&T interest aligning? This is alarming no doubt.

